# Hace mucho tiempo / hace mucho tiempo que



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

De nuevo me he encontrado con una frase que me plantea dudas:

"Hace mucho tiempo yo venía aquí a coser para su madre, nos conocimos entonces y, en fin, tres anos despußes naciste tú."

Pensaba que en esta estructura con " hace mucho tiempo " sigue siempre "que" como por ejemplo: "Hace mucho tiempo que no nos vemos"
Alguien puede explicarme por qué aquí no se usa "que" ? Muchas gracias con antelación


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

Son dos cosas diferentes:

hace mucho tiempo (sin "que") = en un pasado lejano
hace mucho tiempo que = ha pasado un largo periodo en que


----------



## Sembrador

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> De nuevo me he encontrado con una frase que me plantea dudas:
> 
> "Hace mucho tiempo yo venía aquí a coser para su madre, nos conocimos entonces y, en fin, tres anos despußes naciste tú."
> 
> Pensaba que en esta estructura con " hace mucho tiempo " sigue siempre "que" como por ejemplo: "Hace mucho tiempo que no nos vemos"
> Alguien puede explicarme por qué aquí no se usa "que" ? Muchas gracias con antelación
> 
> 
> saludos,
> 
> Daniela



Hola, Daniela. 

No veo inconvenientes a no poner el "que" después del "hace mucho tiempo". 

"Hace mucho tiempo te dije que te amaba; ahora, ya no te quiero". 

"Hace mucho tiempo se fueron los niños de la casa". 

"Hace mucho tiempo pintaron el auto de rojo". 

No es obligatorio el uso del que. "Los niños se fueron de la casa hace mucho tiempo...".

Esperemos que alguien más complete, confirme o contradiga lo dicho. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## S.V.

Estoy de acuerdo con Peter. Con _que_ conectaría el resto de la frase y sería algo diferente:

_Hace mucho tiempo que yo no venía aquí_ (~Desde tanto tiempo atrás, _hasta ahora_).

_Hace mucho tiempo*,* yo venía aquí a... _(= _El año pasado_, _tres años atrás_, etc. [Circ. de tiempo]).

 La coma dejaría de usarse si la frase es corta, pero en ambos casos sería un término 'superfluo', que solo añade más información y que podría omitirse sin cambiar el sentido o la estructura de la oración.


----------



## ukimix

Peterdg said:


> Son dos cosas diferentes:
> 
> hace mucho tiempo (sin "que") = en un pasado lejano
> hace mucho tiempo que = ha pasado un largo periodo en que



De acuerdo con Peter y S.V. La primera hace referencia a un *momento o época pasados*, mientras que la segunda hace referencia a lo que ha ocurrido entre un momento lejano y ahora, es decir, a un largo *período *de tiempo. La primera puede parafrasearse así:_En un momento lejano del pasado yo venía aquí a coser... _​
En_ Hace mucho tiempo que nos conocemos /_ _que no nos vemos_ se habla de una condición que no se ha interrumpido. 

@Sembrador, la oración me suena un tanto rara con el *que*, como inconclusa.

_Hace mucho tiempo que yo venía aquí a coser para su madre

_​Uno puede compararla con:_

_
_Hacía ya mucho tiempo que yo venía aquí a coser para su madre, cuando nos conocímos_​_
_Que significa que llevaba mucho tiempo de estar cociendo con la madre cuando el encuentro se produjo


----------



## DanielaKlein

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, pero ahora se me plantea otra duda. Si uso "hace mucho tiempo" en combinación con "que" hay que usar "hace" o sea "hacía" si la frase es en presente o en pasado. Pero con respecto a "hace muche tiempo" sin "que" no cambia "hace" no?


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## S.V.

Creo que tendría una respuesta parcial. No es que no _pueda_ cambiarse el tiempo, pero tendríamos que tomar en cuenta que se utiliza una acepción algo 'obsoleta' para uno de los verbos más usados y con mayor cantidad de significados. En la práctica el presente sería más común.

Si anteriormente se establece o se entiende fácilmente que se habla del pasado, el cambio de _hace_ a _hacía_ se ve como natural, aunque sería más propio de la lengua escrita: «_Me dijo que hacía mucho tiempo él había trabajado como_ [...]_»_ (1975;            Inés Palou). Con la presencia de _ya_, por ejemplo, lo cual ayuda a separar _hacer_ de lo que podría confundirse con el complemento directo de alguna de sus funciones transitivas: «[...] _por la simple razón de que había sido borrada hacía ya mucho tiempo»_ (1980;            PRENSA). O al ser precedida por _desde_, en la lengua general: «[...]_ los buenos recuerdos del pasado que eran su tema único desde hacía tiempo»_ (1985;            García Márquez).

[Extractos del CREA: I, II, III]​


----------



## ukimix

Tampoco tengo una respuesta completa, pero tal vez esto ayude. No se me ocurre una oración que *comience *con _"Hacía mucho tiempo"_ y que no continúe con _que_. Cuando digo _"Hace mucho tiempo había dinosaurios en este planeta"_ la expresión _hace mucho tiempo_ trabaja estableciendo la diferencia de tiempo entre el momento de la enunciación (el ahora) y el momento en que existían los dinosaurios. Si los dinosaurios se hubieran extinguido el año pasado, podría decirse: _"Hace poco tiempo había dinosaurios en este planeta"_. Pero no le encuentro un sentido claro a: _"Hacía mucho tiempo, había dinosaurios en el planeta"_, por ejemplo. Es como si tratara de establecer una diferencia temporal entre un momento anterior y el momento en que los dinosaurios existían; pero no le encuentro un contexto claro a la oración.


----------



## S.V.

También tendríamos que agregar el futuro, ahí en alguna esquina, ¿no cree?

Aunque queda mejor decir que _no se usa_, que decir que yo no sabría cómo usarlo.


----------



## ukimix

Cierto; tampoco encuentro un uso para algo como: "Hará mucho tiempo, ...". Ciertamente queda mucho mejor decir que no se usa que decir que no se sabe cómo usarlo; pero lo primero requiere de más razones .


----------



## Sembrador

Buenas noches, amigos. 

Leí con detenimiento sus planteamientos, y parecen muy lógicos. Sin  embargo, para que Daniela comprenda bien (yo, en realidad), me gustaría  analizar unos ejemplos. No entiendo casi nada de gramática, porque hasta  ahora he aprendido a tocar guitarra solo de oído, aunque siento un gran  respeto por las partituras y sus compositores. Quizá con su ayuda  podamos encontrar la razón gramatical de la diferencia entre una frase y  otra, algo así como una fórmula que se cumpla para todos los casos (salvo dos o o  tres excepciones, por supuesto).

Ambas frases en efecto son distintas. A veces se puede usar el que, en  otras no queda bien, y en algunas pareciera que se pueden escribir de ambas maneras.

*Hace mucho tiempo que me fui. ( *Bien. Informo en este instante que me fui de ahí hace mucho tiempo)*
hace mucho tiempo me fui.  *(Bien. Lo siento, pero me parece idéntica a la anterior. No le veo la diferencia. De hecho, hasta me suena mejor que la otra). 

Pero si el verbo está en presente y tiene una negación, parece un caso distinto:

*Hace mucho tiempo que no como.* (Bien. Se entiende. Llevo rato sin comer)
*Hace mucho tiempo no como. (*Mal. Esta me suena mal. Le falta la conjunción)

Otro caso, con el verbo en pretérito indefinido:

*Hace mucho tiempo que te conocí* (Mal. Esta me suena a queísmo, a tipo que se la tira de refinado)
*Hace mucho tiempo te conocí* (Bien. Esta me gusta. Hasta le apostaría unos centavos)

Pero, si volvemos al presente, entonces cambia el orden:

*Hace mucho tiempo que te conozco* tick
*Hace mucho tiempo te conozco *cross

Estas dos son muy parecidas (de nuevo el pretérito indefinido), como  pasó en el primer ejemplo, aunque efectivamente con el "que" pareciera  que se le da un poco de énfasis al tiempo que ha pasado desde que se  lavó la ropa.

*Hace mucho tiempo lavé la ropa* tick
*Hace mucho tiempo que lavé la ropa* tick

Otro, con hacer en pretérito imperfecto:*

Hace mucho tiempo lo hacíamos de otro modo  (Bien)
Hace mucho tiempo que lo hacíamos de otro modo  *(Mal. Aquí el "que" suena de verdad muy mal, rompe la frase)

Si negamos el ejemplo anterior, pareciera cambiar la fórmula:
*
Hace mucho tiempo que no lo hacíamos de otro modo tick
Hace mucho tiempo no lo hacíamos de otro modo  *(Mal. Falta la conjunción que adhiera la frase)

Y, para finalizar y no cansar más de la cuenta:
*
Hace mucho tiempo corrimos por la montaña tick
Hace mucho tiempo que corrimos por la montaña (Mal. Y me sigue sonando mejor sin el "que") 

Hace mucho tiempo no corrimos por la montaña (Quizá se pueda conseguir un contexto en el que esta frase cuadre)
Hace mucho tiempo que no corrimos por la montaña*  (Malísimo. Esta es absurda)


Volviendo al inicio:
*
"Hace mucho tiempo yo venía aquí a coser para su madre, nos conocimos entonces y, en fin, tres anos después naciste tú."*

El verbo está en pretérito imperfecto y no sé si tenga algo que ver,  pero a mí me suena definitivamente mejor así, que con el "que". 

Esforzando mi neurona al máximo, entiendo lo siguiente:

- Si el verbo está en pretérito indefinido, suenan bien las dos frases (con y sin el que)
- Si está en pretérito imperfecto, el "que" sobra y suena muy mal.
- Si está en presente, hay que poner el "que" por fuerza.
- Si hay una negación, depende del tiempo verbal para poner o no el "que".

No quiero ni pensar qué pasaría si nos metemos con el subjuntivo. Me da  en las narices que no se puede usar, aunque a esta hora no puedo pensar  en el porqué. 

*Hace mucho tiempo que yo quisiera estar a tu lado confused: Tal vez...) 
Hace mucho tiempo yo quisiera estar a tu lado.* (Mal)

Como ven, tengo un enredo mayúsculo. Invoco la ayuda de Pinairum, o me  iré a preguntarle a la gente del Fundéu para que me terminen de  confundir. 

En respuesta a la última pregunta de Daniela, (Hace/Hacía mucho tiempo),  yo diría que si usas la segunda (hacía) sí debes colocar el "que" por  fuerza en todos los casos que se te ocurran. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ukimix

_Hace mucho tiempo no como _es correcta, como lo es _Hace tiempo no como_. 

Estoy de acuerdo en que en algunos casos que vaya o no el *que *no hace diferencia, y en otros sí. 

Saludo


----------



## S.V.

¿Quizá sería más bien con el condicional? Incluso engaña al oído y solo se cambia una letra. Aunque aún es difícil distinguirlo del uso que tendría para indicar probabilidad.

_Haría ya sesenta años, y él aún no conocería su verdadero nombre. Esa era la profecía._​
Sería _desde ahora_, en vez de _hasta ahora_. Aunque quizá es hacer trampa incluir _ya_. Merecería mayor deliberación, talvez.


----------



## ukimix

S.V. said:


> ¿Quizá sería más bien con el condicional? Incluso engaña al oído y solo se cambia una letra. Aunque aún es difícil distinguirlo del uso que tendría para indicar probabilidad._Haría ya sesenta años, y él aún no conocería su verdadero nombre. Esa era la profecía._​
> Sería _desde ahora_, en vez de _hasta ahora_. Aunque quizá es hacer trampa incluir _ya_.



No le encuentro mucho sentido al ejemplo; y hay otras construcciones más amables con las que decir lo mismo: 
_
Luego de sesenta años el aún no conocería su verdadero nombre. Esa era la profecía._​
También los dos últimos ejemplos de Sembrador requieren de cambiar _Hace mucho tiempo _por _Desde hace mucho_.


----------



## Sembrador

ukimix said:


> _Hace mucho tiempo no como _es correcta, como lo es _Hace tiempo no como_.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que en algunos casos que vaya o no el *que *no hace diferencia, y en otros sí.
> 
> Saludo



Buenas noches, Ukimix. 

¿De verdad "hace tiempo no como" es correcta? Debe ser el cansancio, pero no me suena. Traté de buscar en el Corpus y en el Crea, y me volví un ocho. Mañana pruebo de nuevo. 

Me da risa cuando recuerdo a mis padres alegres porque su niño "sabía" hablar desde los cinco años. Treinta años después, y apenas sigo en lo mismo. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## S.V.

En principio, podrían dividirse en dos grupos. En el primero quedarían todas aquellas en que la oración mantiene su sentido incluso tras remover la parte con _hacer + _[_GNC_]; es decir, cuando es superfluo y solo añade más información a la oración principal (¿Cuándo fue hecho? _Ayer_, _el domingo_, _hace tres días_ [Circ. de tiempo]).

_Me fui_, _Te conocí_, _Lavé la ropa_, (_No_) _Lo hacíamos de otro modo_, (_No_) _Corrimos por la montaña, Yo venía aquí_.

Si luego quiere añadir _cuándo_ se da cada acción, agregará "_hace mucho tiempo_"; de la misma forma que podría agregar "_ayer_", "_mañana_", "_el año pasado_". Todas ellas serían correctas. Sería una construcción diferente.


----------



## ukimix

En 24.6c de la Nueva Gramática se pone un ejemplo de una oración que comienza con _hacía _y no usa la conjunción *que*:



> Cuando el verbo hacer aparece en pretérito imperfecto (_hacía_) se obtiene el anclaje temporal en el tiempo del pasado al que la expresión modifica. El verbo _sintió _proporciona ese punto en el fragmento siguiente: _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_ (Matute, _Gudú_). En este texto se dice, por consiguiente que el punto temporal en el que Volodioso sintió determinado deseo se localiza contando retrospectivamente un número indeterminado de años desde el punto designado por _sintió_.



Hay que distinguir tres momentos: el momento de la enunciación, el día de verano del que se habla y el momento en que Volodioso siente deseos. Asumiento que la que sigue es una línea del tiempo:

*(Pasado)* <---Volodioso siente deseos de visitar el sur ------cierto día de verano ------- Momento de la enunciación *(Presente)*

La distancia temporal entre el día de verano y el momento en que Volodioso siente deseos es la que justifica el uso de _hacía años_. Y que el día de verano, a partir del cual se cuentan los años de los que habla la oración, sea un momento pasado, eso justifica que se ponga el verbo _hacer _en pretérito (_hacía_). Si ese día de verano fuera el momento presente, (es decir si coincidiese con el momento de la enunciación) entonces la oración iría: _"Hace años, Volodioso sintió..." _

Buscando el pasaje en internet encontré este otro hilo sobre esa misma oración. 

Ves mi querida S.V., era mejor decir que no sabía como usar esa construcción . De todos modos me parece una construcción muy poco amable con el lector. 



Sembrador said:


> ¿De verdad "hace tiempo no como" es correcta?



Tan correcta como lo es decir que hace tiempo no como langosta.


----------



## Sembrador

Este tema no me deja dormir... 

Ukimix, disculpa, pero no entiendo la explicación de la Nueva Gramática. "_...el punto temporal en el que Volodioso sintió determinado deseo se  localiza contando retrospectivamente un número indeterminado de años  desde el punto designado por sintió_".  ¿Cómo se puede ubicar el  punto temporal en el que Volodioso sintió el deseo, si la referencia es  el mismo momento en que lo sintió? Además, ¿acaso no sintió el deseo ese  "día de verano"? Me parece que debería escribirse tal como dices, "Hace  años, Volodioso sintió...". A menos que se trate de una narración en  dos tiempos, en la que el narrador se remonte al pasado para contar algo  que para entonces ya era pasado, como si hicieran una remembranza de  cuando Voloodioso era niño, por ejemplo. 

Por otro lado,  retomando la idea inicial de Peter y para ver si logro exorcizar los  malos espíritus que no me permiten dormir, creo que por fin comienzo a  comprenderlos:

"Hace muchos años que", se puede reemplazar por "Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que".
"Hace muchos años", se puede reemplazar por "En otro tiempo", o "en tiempos remotos". 

*Hace mucho tiempo que me fui = Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que me fui  **
hace mucho tiempo me fui = En otra época, me fui. *

*Hace mucho tiempo que no como = Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que no como.* 
*Hace mucho tiempo no como = En un tiempo remoto, comí. *

*Hace mucho tiempo que te conocí* = *Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que te conocí. *
*Hace mucho tiempo te conocí*  = *Te conocí, en otro tiempo.* 

*Hace mucho tiempo lo hacíamos de otro modo = Antaño, lo hacíamos de otro modo. 
Hace mucho tiempo que lo hacíamos de otro modo = Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que lo hacíamos de otro modo* 

Y así... Ahora casi todas me suenan bien. Mejor no sigo. 

¡Buenas noches!


----------



## ukimix

Sembrador said:


> ...no entiendo la explicación de la Nueva Gramática. "_...el punto temporal en el que Volodioso sintió determinado deseo se  localiza contando retrospectivamente un número indeterminado de años  desde el punto designado por sintió_".  ¿Cómo se puede ubicar el  punto temporal en el que Volodioso sintió el deseo, si la referencia es  el mismo momento en que lo sintió? Además, ¿acaso no sintió el deseo ese  "día de verano"? Me parece que debería escribirse tal como dices, "Hace  años, Volodioso sintió...". A menos que se trate de una narración en  dos tiempos, en la que el narrador se remonte al pasado para contar algo  que para entonces ya era pasado, como si hicieran una remembranza de  cuando Voloodioso era niño, por ejemplo.



Es justamente eso que dices al final, el narrador hace una remembranza de lo que pasó cierto día de verano, respecto del cual dice que hacía años Volodosio había sentido deseos...

Según este sitio la oración original es: 



> Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas, donde se criaban los preciados viñedos que constituían su pasión y debilidad.



Acaso se la pueda parafraserse así:

Cierto día de verano, hacía años (que) Volodioso _había sentido _deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas, donde se criaban los preciados viñedos que constituían su pasión y debilidad.​
Pero entiendo tu confusión que también fue la mía por un rato. Y como dice S.V., de nuevo, hay formas más amables de decirlo. Otra forma de verlo es:

_Para ese enero, hacía años que Volodioso había sentido deseos de ..._​
O simplemente la oración: _Hacía años que Volodioso había sentido deseos de ..._, la cual está tácitamente hablando de un momento respecto del cual tiene sentido poner el verbo _hacer _en pasado.​También me voy a dormir. ¡Dulces sueños! ... o como quien dice, ¡que nadie se sueñe con gramática!  Buenas noches.



Nota sobre futuro y condicional:

_Mañana hará 10 años que me casé. 

En ese momento, hará mucho tiempo que habré muerto. _​
Estas serían construcciones con el verbo _hacer _en futuro. Siguen la misma regla: 

*(Presente)* Momento de la enunciación ------ Mi muerte ------- Ese momento ---> *(Futuro)

*Las mismas construcciones son posible también con el condicional _haría_. En el # 13 S.V. aportaba un ejemplo válido.


----------



## Sembrador

¡Gracias, Ukimix! Como siempre, excelente explicación. Queda todo muy claro. 

¡Saludos cordiales, y buen día!


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> En 24.6c de la Nueva Gramática se pone un ejemplo de una oración que comienza con _hacía _y no usa la conjunción *que*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando el verbo hacer aparece en pretérito imperfecto (_hacía_) se obtiene el anclaje temporal en el tiempo del pasado al que la expresión modifica. El verbo _sintió _proporciona ese punto en el fragmento siguiente: _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_ (Matute, _Gudú_).  En este texto se dice, por consiguiente que el punto temporal en el que  Volodioso sintió determinado deseo se localiza contando  retrospectivamente un número indeterminado de años desde el punto  designado por _sintió_.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay que distinguir tres momentos: el momento de la enunciación, el día de verano del que se habla y el momento en que Volodioso siente deseos. Asumiento que la que sigue es una línea del tiempo:
> 
> *(Pasado)* <---Volodioso siente deseos de visitar el sur ------cierto día de verano ------- Momento de la enunciación *(Presente)*
> 
> La distancia temporal entre el día de verano y el momento en que Volodioso siente deseos es la que justifica el uso de _hacía años_. Y que el día de verano, a partir del cual se cuentan los años de los que habla la oración, sea un momento pasado, eso justifica que se ponga el verbo _hacer _en pretérito (_hacía_). Si ese día de verano fuera el momento presente, (es decir si coincidiese con el momento de la enunciación) entonces la oración iría: _"Hace años, Volodioso sintió..." _
Click to expand...

Hola Uki:
Una pregunta que es muy importante para mí:

¿Se podría también entender la oración citada como si _el cierto día de verano_ fuera esto momento, hacia años, cuando Volodioso sintió los deseos? 
*(Pasado)* en un cierto día de verano Volodioso siente deseos de visitar el sur  <-------  Momento _ años después del deseo _*(Pasado, pero no tanto tiempo) <*---- Momento de la narración (*Presente)*.

Muchas gracias de antemano por la respuesta
Osa


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> Hola Uki:
> Una pregunta que es muy importante para mí:
> 
> ¿Se podría también entender la oración citada como si _el cierto día de verano_ fuera esto momento, hacia años, cuando Volodioso sintió los deseos?
> *(Pasado)* en un cierto día de verano Volodioso siente deseos de visitar el sur  <-------  Momento _ años después del deseo _*(Pasado, pero no tanto tiempo) <*---- Momento de la narración (*Presente)*.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano por la respuesta
> Osa



Hola osa, 

¿Pero, dime, qué sería lo que ocurriría años después del deseo que fuera anterior al momento de la enunciación? No lo veo claro. Si no hay nada allí, entonces la oración pasa a convertirse simplemente en ésta otra: _*hace* años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar el sur._ El _hacía_ en esta construcción, (tan complicada ), se justifica porque hay un anclaje, una referencia del enunciado, a un momento intermedio entre el momento de la enunciación y el hecho pretérito referido: _Para ese verano de 1970, *hacía* ya muchos años que Volodioso había sentido deseo de visitar el sur... Sin embargo, la brisa fresca y sus aromas revivieron en él ese deseo... _Aquí, la referencia al momento intermedio la hace la parte subrayada.


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> Hola osa,
> 
> ¿Pero, dime, qué sería lo que ocurriría años *después* del deseo que fuera anterior al momento de la enunciación?


En mi opinión años despues del deseo ocurre "el ahora del trama". El ahora del trama no es el momento en que se cuenta la narración.
 Puede ser que con "_enunciación_" no usara la palabra correcta. Me refiere al momento cuando el autor escribe la novela. Como el tiempo de la  narración es el pasado, no se puede usar _hace_ sino _hacía_, tal y como tu lo hiciste en tu ejemplo:





> _Para ese verano de 1970, *hacía* ya muchos años que  Volodioso había sentido deseo de visitar el sur... Sin embargo, la brisa  fresca y sus aromas revivieron en él ese deseo... _Aquí, la referencia al momento intermedio la hace la parte subrayada.



Un saludo cordial


----------



## tusi

Ukimix, no hagas trampas.

En: _Para ese verano de 1970, *hacía* ya muchos años que Volodioso había sentido deseo de visitar el sur... _usas la preposición "para" que marca el momento intermedio, "ya" para reforzar el tiempo verbal respecto al momento que se menciona, "que" para separar _hacía _de _había sentido_, y el pasado compuesto para el verbo del pasado.

En: _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_... cierto día de verano parece una aposición explicativa de "hacía años": Hacía años, esto es cierto día de verano... Entonces, como opina Osa y como lo veo yo, el tiempo intermedio es el resto de la narración de la novela. 

Igual cuando trato de encajarlo, me suena raro, me parece que si se dice "Hace años fui a ver a mi abuelo", debería decirse "Hacía años había ido a ver a mi abuelo" y también "En el futuro, hará años habré ido a ver a mi abuelo". Por lo tanto, el tiempo verbal cambia. Y sin embargo, también me parece que falta un "que": para un tiempo distinto del presente parece que la cantidad de años transcurridos se vuelve más importante que marcar el tiempo en el pasado (o en el futuro).

Ahora estoy tan confundida como Osa y como Sembrador, creo.

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

tusi said:


> Ukimix, no hagas trampas.
> 
> En: _Para ese verano de 1970, *hacía* ya muchos años que Volodioso había sentido deseo de visitar el sur... _usas la preposición "para" que marca el momento intermedio, "ya" para reforzar el tiempo verbal respecto al momento que se menciona, "que" para separar _hacía _de _había sentido_, y el pasado compuesto para el verbo del pasado.
> 
> En: _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_... cierto día de verano parece una aposición explicativa de "hacía años": Hacía años, esto es cierto día de verano... Entonces, como opina Osa y como lo veo yo, el tiempo intermedio es el resto de la narración de la novela.
> 
> Igual cuando trato de encajarlo, me suena raro, me parece que si se dice "Hace años fui a ver a mi abuelo", debería decirse "Hacía años había ido a ver a mi abuelo" y también "En el futuro, hará años habré ido a ver a mi abuelo". Por lo tanto, el tiempo verbal cambia. Y sin embargo, también me parece que falta un "que": para un tiempo distinto del presente parece que la cantidad de años transcurridos se vuelve más importante que marcar el tiempo en el pasado (o en el futuro).
> 
> Ahora estoy tan confundida como Osa y como Sembrador, creo.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, si digo algo equivocado es un error inocente. Pero no creo haberme equivocado. Es la diferencia entre dos estructuras una con _hace años + vb_, y otra con _hacía años + vb_. La primera requiere de dos momentos: el del la enunciación o momento en que se enuncia o se narra la historia, y el del evento ocurrido. La segunda requiere, aparte de esos dos momentos, un tercer que justifique el uso del verbo principal en pasado:

*Hace años Juan había sentido deseos de ir a Cali. *
Pasado<-------- Juan siente deseos de ir a Cali -----------------Momento de la enunciación (presente): el narrador cuenta lo que Juan sintió ---->Futuro

*Hacía años, cierta tarde de 1968, Juan había sentido deseos de ir a Cali. = Cierta tarde de 1968, hacía años Juan sintió/había sentido deseos de ir a Cali. *
Pasado (remoto) <-------- Juan siente deseos de ir a Cali ----------------- cierta tarde de 1968, posterior al deseo de Juan y anterior a la narración (pasado cercano) -------Momento de la enunciación (presente): el narrador cuenta lo que Juan sintió en aquella tarde de 1968---->Futuro

Si ocurre que simplemente el deseo es anterior al momento de la narración entonces la forma de decirlo es: Hace años Juan... y no se justifica decir: hacía años Juan.... Pues el hacia queda sin piso. Creo que es lo que explica el DPD o al menos lo que yo encuentro lógico en estas dos construcciones.

Nota: cambio _sintió_ por _había sentido_


----------



## osa_menor

tusi said:


> ...
> Y sin embargo, también me parece que falta un "que": para un tiempo distinto del presente parece que la cantidad de años transcurridos se vuelve más importante que marcar el tiempo en el pasado (o en el futuro).
> ...


¿En qué oración falta un "que", *tusi*?
Con* Hacía X años*  una oración tiene otro significado que con *Hacía X años que*.
Cito de mi libro de gramática:





> RECONSTITUIR UNA FECHA:
> *hace + cantidad de tiempo*
> ...
> *Hace + candidad de tiempo* permite _dar un salto atrás y reconstituir_ una fecha en el pasado sólo a partir del momento de la enunciación. Para dar un salto atrás en el pasado con respecto a otro momento del pasado se emplea el imperfecto *hacía + cantidad de tiempo *





> CONTAR EL TIEMPO QUE HA TRANSCURRIDO DESDE UN SUCESO:
> *hace + candidad de tiempo + que*
> ...
> Para contar el tiempo _con respecto al presente_ (tiempo que ha pasado hasta el momento de la enunciación), se emplea *hace* _en presente_.
> Para contar el tiempo que ha pasado _hasta un momento del pasado_ (en relación con él), se emplea *hacía* _en imperfecto_


Fuente: Gramática comunicativa del español. Tomo II. De la idea a la lengua


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> Bueno, si digo algo equivocado es un error inocente. Pero no creo haberme equivocado. Es la diferencia entre dos estructuras una con _hace años + vb_, y otra con _hacía años + vb_. La primera requiere de dos momentos: el del la enunciación o momento en que se enuncia o se narra la historia, y el del evento ocurrido. La segunda requiere, aparte de esos dos momentos, un tercer que justifique el uso del verbo principal en pasado:


Sí, Uki, nadie pone en duda ésto.
Lo que se duda es que "*, cierto día de verano,* "en comas es este tiempo intermedio.
Como *tusi* dice 





> En: _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_...  cierto día de verano parece una aposición explicativa de "hacía años":  Hacía años, esto es cierto día de verano... Entonces, como opina Osa y  como lo veo yo, el tiempo intermedio es el resto de la narración de la  novela.


----------



## tusi

osa_menor said:


> ¿En qué oración falta un "que", *tusi*?
> Con* Hacía X años*  una oración tiene otro significado que con *Hacía X años que*.



Sí, sé y entiendo que Hace años/Hacía años es distinto de Hace años que/Hacía años que. Pero, cuando traté de poner las frases en pasado para referirme a un tiempo anterior (o en futuro) no me sonaban bien, como que algo falla. No sé si es el uso de los dos tiempos verbales o que es más sencillo para un hablante buscar otras formas más directas de decir lo mismo:



> Ayer pensé que hacía años fui a ver a mi abuelo/ Ayer pensé que hacía años había ido a ver a mi abuelo
> Mañana hará tres años me casé



Me suena raro, como que le falta algo, o no me resulta natural decirlo así. Por eso decía que para esos tiempos verbales es más fácil usar el "que" y pensar que lo que importa es el tiempo transcurrido entre el momento del evento y el momento de la enunciación: M_añana hará tres años que me casé._ No sé si concuerda con tu libro de gramática, pero así es como yo lo uso.

Además, en el comentario, que al final quedó tan enredado que no creo que sirva de mucho, trataba de mostrar a Ukimix (usando como broma que "había hecho trampas") que en sus ejemplos la estructura es diferente. Una sí me suena natural (con "Para el año..."); la otra (que es la que nos ocupa), en cambio, no.

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Supongamos que mi explicación no es correcta, como bien puede ser. Supongamos que el narrador decide contar lo que pasó a Volo, cierto día de verano en el que deseó visitar el sur. ¿Por qué decirlo así?:

_Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_. 

y no así:

_Hace años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_. 

? ¿Eh?


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> Supongamos que mi explicación no es correcta, como bien puede ser. Supongamos que el narrador decide contar lo que pasó a Volo, cierto día de verano en el que deseó visitar el sur. ¿Por qué decirlo así?:
> 
> _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_ (Matute, Gudú).
> 
> y no así:
> 
> _Hace años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_ (Matute, Gudú).
> 
> ? ¿Eh?



Pienso, porque toda la novela es escrito en los tiempos de pasado. Así no se puede usar un verbo en presente.
Pienso yo.


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> Pienso, porque toda la novela es escrito en los tiempos de pasado. Así no se puede usar un verbo en presente.
> Pienso yo.



Tendremos que conseguir la novela.


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> Tendremos que conseguir la novela.


*María Matute; Olvidado Rey Gudú*
Está en la Red, en una una pagina rusa. 
La oración en cuestión es el comienzo de un capitulo nuevo (III/2) pagina  9 de este enlace.


> *2*
> 
> La historia y origen del joven Príncipe Predilecto era muy diferente a la de los Soeces.
> 
> Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las  tierras sureñas, donde se criaban los preciados viñedos que constituían  su pasión y debilidad. Sentía predilección por una dulce región, que  hasta el momento de su violenta conquista formaba la pequeña e  independiente Marca Lorenta.



Un abrazo


----------



## kunvla

ukimix said:


> En 24.6c de la Nueva Gramática se pone un ejemplo de una oración que comienza con _hacía _[...]:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando el verbo _hacer_ aparece en pretérito imperfecto (_hacía_) se obtiene el anclaje temporal en el tiempo del pasado al que la expresión modifica. El verbo _sintió _proporciona ese punto en el fragmento siguiente: _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_ (Matute, _Gudú_).  En este texto se dice, por consiguiente, que el punto temporal en el que  Volodioso sintió determinado deseo se localiza contando  retrospectivamente un número indeterminado de años desde el punto  designado por _sintió_.
Click to expand...

Tomado de aquí.


Sembrador said:


> Este tema no me deja dormir...
> 
> Ukimix, disculpa, pero no entiendo la explicación de la Nueva Gramática. "_...el  punto temporal en el que Volodioso sintió determinado deseo se   localiza contando retrospectivamente un número indeterminado de años   desde el punto designado por sintió_".  ¿Cómo se puede ubicar el   punto temporal en el que Volodioso sintió el deseo, si la referencia es   el mismo momento en que lo sintió?


Tomado de aquí.

Como veo, yo no soy el único que no  entiende esa parte de la explicación de la NGLE. (*click*)

Aquí pongo otra explicación que, además de ser corta, es clarísima: 


> El tipo _Lo conocí hace un año_​ ​ _<Hace - _Pretérito>: sitúa el evento al que modifica como anterior al momento de la enunciación: _El presidente dimitió hace dos días._​ _<Hacía - _Antepretérito>: sitúa el evento al que modifica como anterior a un momento que es a su vez anterior al momento de la enunciación: _Había llegado a__ Berlín hacía unas horas._​ _<Hará _- Antefuturo>: sitúa el evento al que modifica como anterior a un momento que es posterior al momento de la enunciación: _Cuando lleguen sus padres, Juan__ habrá terminado la tesis hará un mes__._​


Fuente: _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_, § 48.3.1, p. 3172, RAE, 1999

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

kunvla said:


> ...
> Como veo, yo no soy el único que no  entiende esa parte de la explicación de la NGLE. (*click*)
> ...
> Saludos,



¡Somos al menos tres!

Un abrazo de osoa


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> ¡Somos al menos tres!
> 
> Un abrazo de osoa


No, al menos somos seis pensando igual, de los cuales cuatro son hablantes nativos del español, puesto que también estos compañeros (pulsa aquí, aquí y aquí) parecen estar de acuerdo conmigo en que la explicación de la NGLE es contradictoria. La versión del Manual de la NGLE no me convenció tampoco.

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

Lo revisaré y compartiré mi relectura. Tampoco es claro para mí, pues la interpretación de osa me parece convincente. Saludo

EDICIÓN: Comparto, pues, mi lectura de las explicaciones de la NGLE.
Con el permiso de los Moderadores, anoto a continuación una "breve" explicación del punto en discusión, que no me cabe en un sólo comentario pues excede con mucho los 10000 caracteres. 


El punto es cómo trabaja gramaticalmente la construcción _*hacia + expresión nominal cuantificativo temporal*_ (denominación tomada de NGLE 24.6b); es decir, más expresiones tales como _5 años, 2 días, mucho tiempo, poco tiempo. etc. _Es más fácil entender cómo trabaja esta expresión si a la vez nos proponemos entender cómo trabaja la expresión semejante _*hace + expresión nominal cuantificativo temporal*_. Ese es pues el objetivo de esta larga nota . 

El 23.1r introduce tres términos que nos serán útiles para comprender el funcionamiento de estas y otras construcciones, a saber, *punto del habla (PH)* o momento de la enunciación (aquél en el que se profiere el mensaje1), *punto del evento (PE)* (aquél en el que se localiza el evento o la situación enunciada2) y *punto de referencia (PR)*3. Este último es explicado en los siguientes términos por 23.1v:



> El PUNTO DE REFERENCIA designa un intervalo relevante para la localización de un evento dado en la línea temporal. Como se ha adelantado, es probable que sólo algunos tiempo necesiten de este punto. Para ilustrar este concepto, pueden compararse las [dos] siguientes oraciones:
> 
> _La prensa informó el día doce de que el paquete había llegado hacía dos días
> El paquete llegó hace dos días_​
> En la primera de ellas, la llegada del paquete es anterior (en concreto, anterior en dos días) al momento en el que la prensa informa de este hecho...



que es un momento diferente del de la enunciación o del punto del habla. Trazo la línea temporal de la primera oración ubicando en ella los tres puntos PA, PE y PR, para visualizarlo mejor:

*Pasado* <----- Llegada del paquete (*día 10 del mes*)*(PE)* ------ *día 12 del mes*, en el que se informa de la llegada del paquete *(PR)* ----- momento de la enunciación de la oración: _"La prensa informó..._*(PH)**Presente*


----------



## ukimix

El 23.1v continúa explicando lo que, por contraste, ocurre con la segunda oración: 



> En la segunda, la anterioridad se mide, en cambio, respecto del momento de la enunciación. El tiempo denotado por el acto de informar la prensa es el punto con relación al cual se sitúa, en la línea temporal, el evento consistente en llegar el paquete, es decir, funciona como un punto de referencia porque a partir de él se determina la localización temporal de ese evento. En la segunda oración (con el pretérito _llegó_), tal localización se efectúa directamente en relación con el momento del habla.



La línea temporal de la segunda oración, con sus tres puntos, sería:

*Pasado* <----- Llegada del paquete (*hace dos días*)*(PE)* ------ ----- momento de la enunciación de la oración: _"El paquéte llegó hace dos días..._*(PH y PR)**Presente*

En esta segunda oración el punto del habla o momento de la enunciación y el punto de referencia coinciden. 

Pero también podría simplemente decirse que el pretérito perfecto _llegó_ es justamente uno de esos tiempos verbales en los que la localización en el tiempo del evento o de la circunstancia enunciada no requiere de punto de referencia. O dicho de otro modo, es uno de esos tiempos, cuya cabal comprensión en el habla sólo requiere de dos puntos: el del evento y el del habla. 

Esta idea se puede asociar a la distinción entre tiempos verbales relativos y tiempos verbales absolutos, explicada en el 23.1m4: 



> [Los] absolutos se orientan directamente respecto del momento de la enunciación. El ejemplo _El tren se averió a pocos metros de la estación contiene_ el pretérito averió, que denota cierto suceso anterior al momento del habla. En cambio, la forma _había averiado_ en _Anunciaron que el tres se había averiado a pocos metros de la estación_ denota un tiempo que no es sólo anterior al momento del habla, sino también al que expresa el pretérito anunciaron



y sin el cual no podría ser ubicado. Continúa el 23.1 explicando que, justamente, el pretérito imperfecto (el hacía que discutimos en el hilo) es un tiempo relativo, mientras que el pretérito perfecto (hizo) es un tiempo absoluto.


----------



## ukimix

Esta explicación me parece clara, y, en lo personal, ajusta con mi uso del lenguaje. (De hecho, el #19 es una explicación profana y sucinta de lo anotado en este comentario hasta aquí). Ahora bien, para que la explicación sobreviva hay que rechazar de tajo la explicación ofrecida por la misma NGLE en el 24.6c. 

Básicamente por dos razones. La primera es que el ejemplo elegido en ese parágrafo es nefasto: _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_. A mi juicio la oración está mal construida, y en lugar de sintió debería decir había sentido. Es algo que se puede advertir en las explicaciones anotadas arriba en las que se luchaba por comprender el 24.6c. (Véase aquí la reacción de flljob). Con ese cambio, una paráfrasis como: _Cierto día de verano_*(PR)*_, hacía años que Volodioso había sentido deseos_*(PE)*_ de visitar las tierras sureñas_, (y el *PH* es el presente del narrador) es mucho más comprensible y amable con el lector, y, además, es un caso claro de la explicación anotada arriba. 

La segunda razón es que la explicación incurre en un círculo vicioso flagrante. En efecto, dice más adelante: _"En este texto se dice, por consiguiente, que el punto temporal en el que Volodioso sintió determinado deseo se localiza contando retrospectivamente un número indeterminado de años desde el punto designado por sintió."_5  Se pide aquí que se localice el punto en que se sintió un deseo contando retrospectivamente desde el punto que se sintió el deseo. Algo absolutamente imposible, pues para eso, primero había que saber cuándo se sintió el deseo: para saber dónde queda el meridiano 13 habría que retroceder un número de grados desde el meridiano 13...  ¡Absurdo!

Así que mi humilde recomendación es que se olviden del 24.6c y se queden con el 23.1v que lo explica clarito y sin tanto bombo. 

Osita, si es válida la paráfrasis de la oración de Matute sobre Volodioso anotada arriba, entonces el día del deseo es anterior al verano del que allí se habla (lo contrario de lo que interpretabas en el # 21). Pero, en lugar de insistir con esa dudosa oración, te invito a que pruebes la teoría explicada aquí con otras oraciones construidas con _hacía mucho_, y veas si la teoría te funciona. 

Este es el fin. (pufff)


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Uki:
Antes que nada quiero agradecerte enormemente por tu tiempo y la molestia que has tomado para nosotros.


> Así  que mi humilde recomendación es que se olviden del 24.6c y se queden  con el 23.1v que lo explica clarito y sin tanto bombo.


Estoy 100% de acuerdo con ésto. 
En el Manual de la NGLE que se puede encontrar en línea está el mismo problema. Ve aquí mi computación .



> Osita, si es válida la paráfrasis de la oración de Matute sobre  Volodioso anotada arriba, entonces el día del deseo es anterior al  verano del que allí se habla


No lo veo así.
Escribiste:





> _Cierto día de verano_*(PR)*_, hacía años que Volodioso había sentido deseos_*(PE)*_ de visitar las tierras sureñas_, (y el *PH* es el presente del narrador)


Pero en el original se escribe:
_Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_ (Matute, _Gudú_).
"_cierto día de verano_" está colocado despues de "_Hacía años_" y además entre comas, como aposición. Sin esta aposición la oración se queda también inteligible:
_Hacía años Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas._ 
En la oración de la señora Matute simplemente el *punto de referencia (PR) *no es mencionado explícito.

Invento algo parar mostrar lo que pienso. Por favor corrijanme si no uso los tiempos correctos.
_La abuela cuenta a los nietos: "Erase una vez una princesa muy bonita. En el día de su boda con el príncipe de un reino vecino la princesa se acordó de cómo había conocido su novio. *Hacía tres años, un día de invierno muy frío, llamaron al portal del castillo*_*.* ...

La abuela cuenta a los nietos: *PH
*En el día de su boda: *PR*
*Hacía tres años, un día de invierno muy frío,*:* PE*

Espero que me pudiera hacer comprensible.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## tusi

Si, aunque coincido en que la explicación de ukimix es buena, me parece más plausible para este caso el ejemplo de osa. Para reforzar su idea, pondré otro ejemplo usando la frase ya dicha del periódico:
_La prensa informó el día doce de que el paquete había llegado hacía dos días

El hombre estaba triste. Hacía dos días, el día 10, el paquete había llegado. Y no se había dado cuenta hasta ayer. 
_PH: hoy (día 13)
PR: ayer (día 12)
PE: el día 10 (hacía dos días)

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Hola osa y tusi, 

Como decía, yo creo que la oración de Matute sobre Volodosio no es el mejor ejemplo para explicar el punto. Por ejemplo el verbo principal está conjugado en pretérito simple que sería un tiempo verbal absoluto; y tratar de crearle un punto de referencia diferente al punto del habla es bastante forzado, a mi juicio. 

En cambio el análisis de osa del ejemplo que ella inventó me parece correcto.  Al final, si no es claro qué pase con la oración de Volodosio, sí lo es lo que pasa con todas las otras oraciones que se construyen con *hacía + la expresión temporal*. Es un buen resultado


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> [...] en el original se escribe:
> _Hacía años, cierto día de verano, Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas_ (Matute, _Gudú_).
> "_cierto día de verano_" está colocado despues de "_Hacía años_" y, además, entre comas, como aposición. Sin esta aposición la oración se queda también inteligible:
> _Hacía años Volodioso sintió deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas._
> En la oración de la señora Matute simplemente el *punto de referencia (PR) *no es mencionado explícito.


Así lo veo también yo.


> Invento algo parar mostrar lo que pienso. Por favor*,* corrijanme si no uso los tiempos correctamente.
> _La abuela cuenta a los nietos: "Erase una vez una princesa muy bonita. En el día de su boda con el príncipe de un reino vecino__,__ la princesa se acordó __de__ cómo había conocido su novio. *Hacía tres años, un día de invierno muy frío, llamaron en el portal del castillo*_*.* ...
> 
> La abuela cuenta a los nietos: *PH* (Momento del habla)
> (En el día de su boda) se acordó: *PR* (Punto de referencia)
> (*Hacía tres años, un día de invierno muy frío,*) llamaron:* PE* (Punto del evento)


En cuanto a esta explicación, yo la modificaría un poco, puesto que el 'en el día de su boda' y 'hacía tres años, un día de verano' son expresiones deícticas, o sea, localizadores que sitúan en la línea temporal los eventos* denotados por _acordarse_ y _llamar_, respectivamente. El contenido de ese pasaje se puede parafrasear de forma siguiente:

_La princesa se acordó de que hacía tres años, un día de verano, habían llamado al portal del castillo_.

El evento denotado por _llamar_ es anterior al punto de referencia _se acordó_ que es a su vez anterior al momento del habla, es decir, al del contar el cuento la abuela.

*Nota: En la lingüística que trata de temporalidad y aspectualidad, por _evento_ se entiende cualquier predicado, trátese de una acción, estancia, estado de ánimo, situación, etc. 

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

kunvla said:


> En cuanto a esta explicación, yo la modificaría un poco, puesto que el 'en el día de su boda' y 'hacía tres años, un día de verano' son expresiones deícticas, o sea, localizadores que sitúan en la línea temporal los eventos* denotados por _acordarse_ y _llamar_, respectivamente. El contenido de ese pasaje se puede parafrasear de forma siguiente:
> 
> _La princesa se acordó de que hacía tres años, un día de verano, habían llamado al portal del castillo_.
> ...


Gracias, kunvla. También por las correcciones. 
Mi intento fue construir una oración similar a la frase de Volodioso, para que se vea que _ cierto día de verano _no es el punto de referencia en aquella oración.

Un abrazo.

P.S. Mi princesa conoció a su novio en invierno .


----------



## ukimix

¡Buenas!

Bueno, pero fíjate que en la secuencia -_El día de su boda con el príncipe de un reino vecino, la princesa recordó cómo se habían conocido. Hacía tres años, un frío día de invierno, llamaron al portón del castillo...-_, asumiendo que lo que sigue es la narración de cómo se conocen los novios ese día en que llamaron al portal, el punto de referencia, como lo habías dicho, es _el día de su boda_. No está ubicado en la oración en la que aparece _hacía tres años_, pero sí en la anterior.


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> ¡Buenas!
> 
> Bueno, pero fíjate que en la secuencia -_El día de su boda con el príncipe de un reino vecino, la princesa recordó cómo se habían conocido. Hacía tres años, un frío día de invierno, llamaron al portón del castillo...-_, asumiendo que lo que sigue es la narración de cómo se conocen los novios ese día en que llamaron al portal, el punto de referencia, como lo habías dicho, es _el día de su boda_. No está ubicado en la oración en la que aparece _hacía tres años_, pero sí en la anterior.



Sí, y en el ejemplo de Volodioso el punto de referencia estará ubicado en el contexto del libro, presumiblemente en un capítulo antes.


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> Sí, y en el ejemplo de Volodioso el punto de referencia estará ubicado en el contexto del libro, presumiblemente en un capítulo antes.



Si así fuera no tendría sentido haberlo elegido para ilustrar lo del anclaje temporal. Pero eso fue lo que la NGLE hizo. Por lo que es muy probable que ellos lo estén entendiendo como en la paráfrasis que yo dí arriba... Lo mejor es no usar esa oración como ejemplo.


----------



## osa_menor

ukimix said:


> ... Lo mejor es no usar esa oración como ejemplo.


En eso te doy toda la razon.

Un abrazo.


----------



## kunvla

ukimix said:


> Lo mejor es no usar esa oración como ejemplo.


Está ahí para complicar la vida a los que lean la gramática.

 En cuanto al uso del pretérito simple _sintió deseos_ en lugar del pretérito pluscuamperfecto _había sentido deseos_, creo que la autora optó por el primero porque éste expresa claramente un evento puntual (_empezó a sentir deseos_) a diferencia del último que es por su naturaleza morfológica ambiguo, esto es, puede expresar eventos tanto perfectivos y puntuales (en este caso puede reemplazarse por el pretérito simple) como imperfectivos y durativos (en este caso se puede reemplazar a veces por el pretérito imperfecto), o en otras palabras, _había sentido deseos_ puede significar tanto _sintió deseos_ (un evento incoativo, cambio de estado) como _sentía deseos_ (un evento estativo), como lo significa en _Para aquel momento _/_ para entonces ya había sentido deseos de visitar las tierras sureñas._

 Saludos,


----------

